# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Της Χάνας μας

## juliet

Να αποχαιρετήσω την γλυκιά παπαγαλίνα μας, που ήταν τόσο όμορφη και ευγενική (: 

Στο καλό καλή μου...χάρισες πολλές όμορφες στιγμές στη ζωή μας. Θα μας λείψεις...

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό ταξίδι στη Χάνα! Λυπάμαι για το χαμό σας. Είναι σαν να χάνεις ένα κομμάτι της οικογένειάς σου.

----------


## jk21

Να θυμασται τις ομορφες στιγμες μαζι του ! Λυπαμαι ...

----------


## juliet

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Ευθύμη, έτσι αισθάνομαι...είναι δύσκολη μέρα σήμερα.

----------


## IscarioTis

Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για το χαμο σας.να θυμαστ τις καλες στιγμες 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.Πολυ λυπαμαι,για το πουλακι.Κανε κουραγιο......

----------


## juliet

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά, η αλήθεια είναι πως την χρειάζομαι πολύ την ψυχολογική υποστήριξη. Πάω κοντά στο Ρίκο (το άλλο μας budgie) που απόμεινε μόνος και νομίζει πως την έχω και κάνει σαν τρελός και δεν μπορώ, δεν μπορώ να βλέπω το κλουβί και τον Ρίκο να κάνει έτσι. Την αναζητάει και αυτό μου προκαλεί ακόμα χειρότερη θλίψη. Το κακόμοιρο και αυτόν.

----------


## lagoudakis

κανε υπομονη,ο χρονος ειναι ο καλυτερος φιλος αυτη την στιγμη

----------


## CaptainChoco

Λυπάμαι πάρα πάρα πολύ για την απώλεια... Ξέρω καλά πως νιώθεις καθώς το έζησα πρόσφατα και ακόμα τα σκέφτομαι και στεναχωριέμαι. Η συμβουλή μου είναι να ασχοληθείς πολύ με το Ρίκο τώρα ακόμα και αν σου θυμίζει τη μικρούλα και ίσως να είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Όλα θα περάσουν και θα θυμάσαι τις όμορφες στιγμές!! Αυτό που κατάλαβα εγώ με την ενασχόληση με τα ζώα είναι πως δεν έχει σημασία το πότε μας αφήνουν, αλλά το αν έζησαν καλά όσο ήταν κοντά μας! Αυτή είναι η μόνη παρηγοριά για εμάς που μένουμε πίσω και τα θυμόμαστε.

----------


## xrisam

Kρίμα το πουλάκι, να αναπαυτεί η ψυχή του.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κρίμα. Ήταν μεγάλο σε ηλικία;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## juliet

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ. Κάνω ότι μπορώ για το Ρίκο, δυστυχώς ακόμα την καλεί όλη μέρα και είναι χειρότερα από χθες. Την καλεί, κουρνιάζει, την καλεί, κουρνιάζει, δεν ασχολείται με τίποτα άλλο. 

Θα του πάρω καινούρια παιχνίδια και του βάζω λιχουδιές, του μιλάω αλλά δεν θέλει εμένα.  

@ Μargarita ήταν 4-5 ετών. Ήταν μαζί με το Ρίκο τα 4 χρόνια. Ήταν μια υπέροχη, ευγενική παπαγαλίνα που πραγματικά δεν της άξιζε ότι έπαθε. Ήταν ξαφνικό και απρόσμενο και νιώθω πολύ απογοήτευση και πολλές τύψεις. Ήταν από την μία μέρα στην άλλη, λόγω egg binding, δεν έπρεπε να είχε συμβεί καν. 

 Έκανα λάθος και πήρα κτηνίατρο αντί για πτηνίατρο. Περιμέναμε 12 ώρες. Τι; Δεν ξέρω, έτσι λέει κάνουν τα αφήνουν μόνα τους με λάδι κτλ. Την επόμενη μέρα είχαν βγει όλα τα όργανα της έξω. Τρομοκρατημένοι, πήγαμε στο ιατρείο, δεν άντεξε...

Νιώθω πως την ταλαιπωρήσαμε, την βασανίσαμε, το χειριστήκαμε λάθος, δεν έπρεπε να περιμένουμε. Αν την είχε ναρκώσει και της το είχε βγάλει, χωρίς να περιμένουμε, θα ζούσε. Δεν ξέρω, λέω... Μπορεί και να έχει δίκιο έτσι να το χειρίζονται. 

Αλλά όπως και να έχει είναι πολύ άσχημο να αισθάνεσαι πως κάτι είναι στην ευθύνη σου και δεν τα κατάφερες. 

Είναι τραυματική εμπειρία και δεν το περιμέναμε. Τόσα χρόνια δεν είχαν κάτι τίποτα και ξαφνικά προσπαθούσε να κάνει ένα αυγό που δεν ήταν στην εποχή του από το πουθενά. Από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη. Αφήνει μια πολύ πικρή γεύση η όλη ιστορία. 

Πολύ χάλια...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Προσπάθησες να το σώσεις το πουλάκι. Προσπάθησε να βρεις παρεούλα στον κακομοίρη που έμεινε μόνος του.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

